# [SOLVED] CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi. I just got crysis and i wanted to test it out. I checked the temperatures of the CPU and the GPU just to be safe and it turns out that the cpu temperature is around 100C and the GPU is around 80-86 C. I have the stock cooler both. Is that a critical temperature for this CPU and GPU?

*Very High Settings 1680x1050 ANTI ALIASING 8x*

CPU 95-100 C
GPU 78-86 C
GPU FAN SPEED 90-100%
MOTHERBOARD 56 C

*Medium Settings 1680x1050 ANTI ALIASING OFF*

CPU 96-98 C
GPU 70-72 C
GPU FAN SPEED 67%
MOTHERBOARD 54/55 C

What i used to measure the temperatures? I used Lavalys Ultimate Edition and added the units to my G15 LCD. I check the temps and got out notepad to write them down. I dont know if this program is accurate enough but thats what i used.

My rig: 

CPU: Intel i7 quad core 930
Ram: 4GB DDR3
GPU: HD 5870
MB: Asus P6T SE 
W7 Pro 64

So should i worry about the temperatures? Or do you need more info or anything?

Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

damn I hope your system is not really that hot or you will be making some solder pretty quick

compare these programs with the readings you have now

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

http://www.stvsoft.com/


get back to us with the results of these programs & I wouldnt drag your feet with this matter


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

This is the test results with the programs you linked to. 

In this test i played Crysis on "Very High" settings with AA = 8x 1680x1050

http://bildr.no/view/698929

Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

70C while gaming with the intel i7-930 is about average

what does your system temp and hard drive temp get reported as ? (use sensorsview pro)


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

I think sys and HDD temp is viewable from the picture i took of the temperatures. if you look at the graph it shows "sys" and "HDD0" temperature while i was gaming. http://bildr.no/view/698929

Would you like me to take another picture of the graph while gaming or is the one i provided just fine? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

your AUX temp (power supply) at 50C is high and so is your hard drive temps

this is usually a sign of not enough case cooling fans; what is your set-up of case fans ?

what is the brand and model of PSU ?

system temp looks good; but the hard drive and power supply are working harder than they should be


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

well... i dont think there are any case fans running to be honest. im using an old case for now, planning to eventually buy the corsair 800d. 

I have got the Corsair TX750W power supply.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

After playing crysis for a while on Medium... got to the last mission (i think) and suddenly i get this huge lag... eventually the game froze and took me a while to get to the desktop. I tried the mission again (lag starts at the same time, when i go outside the hangar (lots of water, explosions and stuff) and the game completely freezes, aswell does the sound, and the pc restarts itself. This happens all the time now. I looked at the Windows Experience Index and i noticed that 3-4 of the components ratings have changed. (it said i had to refresh/re-run the assessment because i supposedly got new hardware (i haven't). Processor, RAM, Graphics and Gaming graphics dropped to 7,4. After i did the assesment for the second time Graphics, and Gaming Graphics increased to 7,8 which they have always been. Processor and RAM stays at 7,4 and i know i've had one, or both at 7,5-7,6 or something.

Can this be related to heat problems or something else?

I dunno but ive read on other topics that Crysis, for some, has a "memory leak". While i was gaming and while i was lagging i checked performance @ task manager and crysis used just about every bit of ram that was avaible... 2-3 gb perhabs + the additional ram usage from other programs made the physical memory percent rocket up to 95-100% Can this be the reason to why the PC auto reboots? Just thought idd but all my problems in on thread  

But i still cant figure out why my CPU runs @ 100C or more while gaming. Could this be the stock fan not working properly? 

thanks


----------



## jwp1223 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

It's because you don't have any other cooling fans pulling in cool air to cool your components, even your stock fan. It's not about it not working properly, it's about it not getting enough air flow. If you have no CASE fans, then you're going to run hot not matter what. The excuse of "using an old case, cause I am saving up money to buy another" just doesn't cut it. You're risking the damage of your components with not having enough cooling fans. What you need to do is, mod your current case and put some fans in it. Keep that thing as cool as possible. That Intel chip is running way to hot, as is that GPU. It all comes back to you not cooling it enough. One stock fan on each component is not enough. You need case fans, hence why they sell them, and what you to put them on your case.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok. There is ONE fan in the case that doesnt work. So thats why i dont have any case fans running. Could you recommend some that will keep my hardware cool and out of the "critical zone" ? Really dont want my hardware to get damaged because im playing games on FULL... or LOW for that matter ... 

Are you sure the heat comes from lack of fans running? If so, i'll make sure i get some sick fans and a new Case soon. Any recommendations?

Something is awefully wrong. The CPU reaches 100C while play Counter Strike 1.6! Even with the setup i've got now that should not happen am i right?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

First of all, let's start back a bit and list the *BIOS *temperatures in the Hardware monitor for accuracy. Some programs don't read correctly. Then, when we find the program that is nearest the bios, we can use that primarily to guage how hot you actually are.

I would not use a computer like yours without at LEAST a 120mm fan in back pulling hot air out of the case and either an 80, 92, or 120mm (the 120mm would be best) fan in front pulling in cool air. There is just too much stress on your components with all that heat you are reporting. BTW, the Antec Tri-Cool (3 speed) fans are what I consider the best case fans and are pretty darn reasonable in price.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

I just went into bios and wrote the temperatures down. (note: the temperatures i provided earlier was from when i was gaming, my pc is not 100C while idle)
I basically wrote down whatever i saw

*CPU Temperatur:* It started at 60-61 C but slowly went up to about 67-68 C. 
*MB Temperatur:* 50-51 C
*CPU Fan Speed:* 2800 RPM

*CPU Voltage:* 1.168V
*3.3V Voltage:* 3.264V
*5V Voltage:* 5.046V
*12V Voltage:* 12.025V


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

Maybe I missed some of these when reading, but have you????

Changed your thermal paste after cleaning off the old paste.

Blown the dust out of heatsinks and fans?

Moved your cables away from the front to back air flow in the case?

Made sure that you have a rear fan pulling hot air out and a front fan pulling in cool air? (Case fans are real cheap, but replacing a burned out CPU or other components is not so you need to take some corrective action.)

Made certain that your heatsink/CPU are snapped clear down in and you can't wiggle them with your fingers? (of course, unplugged and grounding yourself before checking)

My suggestion is that you NOT run this rig at those temps until you take some corrective action as noted above. These temps are Seriously High and might pose a danger to your other components.

BTW, the idle temp of that (bios reading) CPU should be in the mid to upper 30c when running at idle. With that CPU so hot with the idle temp, everything in your case is going to be super hot above what is considered safe temperatures for normal operation.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

What im thinking of doing right now is buying the Corsair 800d + some extra fans, thermal paste and maybe a new CPU fan. MAYBE. That would hopefully cool down the system. I dont know if i am going to buy it at this time, but maybe in a month or so... I will not do anything that will increase the temp. such as gaming and so on..

A question. Could my CPU be damaged without me knowing it? Since when i play Counter Strike 1.6 (CS has poor graphics) it reaches 100C. I dont think it has ever been like that. Also i belive the Windows Experience index rating on CPU has change from 7.5 (if i remember correctly) to 7.4. Is it possible that it has been damaged or so? or would the CPU just no function at all if it was damaged.. ? 

(Am i the only one that cant edit posts after about 30 mins or so?): Thinking of buying the Fractal Design Define R2 insted since its MUCH cheaper and not so big. Hopefully i can get my 5870 in there  (http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=32). Ill buys some new thermal paste aswell. Should i include some extra fans? Have a look at the case im thinking of buying!

YouTube - ‪Fractal Design Define R2 Silent Computer Case Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips‬‎

Hopefully the heat issue will cease and it will run smoothly. I would appreceate if you could post a quick reply of the question i posted in the post before this one. (If my CPU could be damaged without me knowing it) 

Thanks again


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

Go easy at first. Change the thermal paste and get some fans in there and then post the bios temperatures. No need to do anything else until we evaluate where this is going with that done.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

I have to buy the thermal paste first. And i am most likely to change the case aswell since i've been wanting to get a better and more slick looking case for a while now. I MIGHT order it tomorrow. What im wondering, since am going to buy a new case should i add some extra fans? On the "Extra" tab on the electronics online store i can buy
Fractal Design Silent Series 120mm 
or/and
Fractal Design Silent Series 140mm 

I think there are 2-3 fans included in the case im considering....

Should i buy one or two of these while im at it? they are really cheep.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

I personally would not worry about anything except the thermal paste and one fan in the rear and one fan in the back. Some times, too many fans can create turbulance so try to get things set up as standard and see where you need to go. The Bios temps will tell us if you are on the right track and what else you need to do.

Second, I don't know these fans you refer to and personally, I never buy "really cheap' fans, because you get what you pay for in this instance.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

Ok. i will probably buy the fractal case and some new thermal paste.

I will bumb this thread if i have more questions and when i've checked bios with new thermal and new case.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

Good plan, we will wait to hear from you and good luck with the switch in cases.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

Looks like the problem has been fixed. The CPU fan wasnt mounted properly, and with that in place with new thermal paste and new case... things looks good.

I can play bdbc2, mafia 2, cod4 etc... maxed out with temps. of about 60-75.

havent tried it with crysis yet due to it has a memory leak and constantly crashing, it basically reboots my pc. But no worries about that 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: CPU/GPU temp high while gaming on Medium/Very High*

That is great news! Enjoy your rig and don't forget to stick around and enjoy the forum.


----------

